# At the Dream's Edge...is finished...



## chimp_spanner (Dec 7, 2009)

Hey guys! I hope this doesn't count as some kind of spam or something so...if it does, just let me know! Anyways...










It's finished. And it's available here. I've had to do this really botched system of having TWO store pages, one for the UK and one for International, as I couldn't for the life of me get PayPal shop builder to take location into account. And it was starting to make me do a cry. And nothing is sadder than me crying (it's true!).

I can't believe how long it's taken to finish, but I'm already on to the next one. And I've got a fantastic feeling about the year ahead. No idea why 

Goodnight everyone!xz

P.S. I should add - I'm expecting my blanks and my duplicator to arrive tomorrow or the next day, so bear with me while I get it all going!!


----------



## Cynic (Dec 7, 2009)

HOLY-MOTHER OF HE-MAN! 

I really want your album. It's 10.50 GBP. How much in American Dollars?

P.S. Great artwork. Who did it?


----------



## Customisbetter (Dec 7, 2009)

can. not. download. :cry:

although i gotta say  for it being done...


----------



## chimp_spanner (Dec 7, 2009)

Okay, I haven't gone to bed *just* yet  

Thanks Cynic! The artwork was done by me. Used a great little program called Wings3D. Entirely open source modeller, and good ol Bryce 6! Yeeeah...take THAT progress. I'd go to XE.com and tell you what the rate is at the moment but my internet has decided to take a poo on me, so I'm not sure. It seems to be stacked against you guys a little though :\ So it might well be that download is a better option for some! Not much I can do about the postage though - it's gone up so ridiculously the last couple of years. Effing Royal Mail.


----------



## Cynic (Dec 7, 2009)

chimp_spanner said:


> Okay, I haven't gone to bed *just* yet
> 
> Thanks Cynic! The artwork was done by me. Used a great little program called Wings3D. Entirely open source modeller, and good ol Bryce 6! Yeeeah...take THAT progress. I'd go to XE.com and tell you what the rate is at the moment but my internet has decided to take a poo on me, so I'm not sure. It seems to be stacked against you guys a little though :\ So it might well be that download is a better option for some! Not much I can do about the postage though - it's gone up so ridiculously the last couple of years. Effing Royal Mail.



Thanks for the site. It tells me that 10.50 GBP = $17.27.

I'm broke right now, but maybe I can buy it with some Xmas money in the near future.


----------



## Customisbetter (Dec 7, 2009)

Hey Paul... is there an ETA on the download option being available? Im ready to play the shit out of that record when i get it.


----------



## splinter8451 (Dec 7, 2009)

Will most likely be ordering one of these in the near future dude! Once I get a little extra money. 

And that album artwork is totally sick. Reminds me of the game Mirror's Edge!


----------



## bulb (Dec 8, 2009)

this may very well become my favorite album of all time, and that is NO exaggeration.
pual, buddy, i mean this wholeheartedly, but you are in my opinion, the perfect musician, and you are the reason i will never consider myself to be a good one hahah!


----------



## Prydogga (Dec 8, 2009)

bulb said:


> this may very well become my favorite album of all time, and that is NO exaggeration.
> pual, buddy, i mean this wholeheartedly, but you are in my opinion, the perfect musician, and you are the reason i will never consider myself to be a good one hahah!



What I wouldnt give to hear you say that about me.


----------



## ToniS (Dec 8, 2009)

Bought it. Can't wait for it to arrive!


----------



## chimp_spanner (Dec 8, 2009)

Thanks so so much for the orders so far :] I'm working on downloads now as I know not everyone wants to take the hit from overseas postage! But a huge thanks to those who have done. I was going to try and host the files myself but basically, they'd be entirely unprotected. Someone could just type in the URL of the download page as if they'd paid for it (or read the directory listing of the domain), and that seems kind of unfair on the people who actually have! So I'm looking into online distribution companies, as I guess they get paid to see to all that stuff! I'm majorly open to suggestions on that front, as this is totally new to me!! Halp?

Misha - ah I emailed you a little su'in su'in this morning, didn't realize you'd posted here! Man, you're way too kind...cereally! I'm pretty sure you know by now I've immense respect for what you and the guys have put together, so I'm always dead chuffed to get a bulb shaped stamp of approval  Thanks dude!


----------



## vampiregenocide (Dec 8, 2009)

EDIT - Doublepost


----------



## vampiregenocide (Dec 8, 2009)

Yay! Glad its done man, you are a really talented musician and I bet you're chuffed to see this finally finished.

Will be picking up my copy as soon as I have the dosh


----------



## meisterjager (Dec 8, 2009)

So... can we do some moarr stuff now, plz? 

And I'm so used to people calling you Pual that 'Paul' looks hella weird.

Congrats on finishing this up, man. I'm proud..  hold onto a copy for me 

TTYL LOL1!111!!!!!


----------



## loktide (Dec 8, 2009)

just bought it 

you're an incredibly talented musician/composer/producer and i wish you the best with this album man


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Dec 8, 2009)

bulb said:


> this may very well become my favorite album of all time, and that is NO exaggeration.
> pual, buddy, i mean this wholeheartedly, but you are in my opinion, the perfect musician, and you are the reason i will never consider myself to be a good one hahah!



Chimp Spanner = Bulb approved, FellSilent approved and Me approved


----------



## Customisbetter (Dec 8, 2009)

Fuck it. I bought the album anyway. Can't wait for it to arrive!


----------



## MF_Kitten (Dec 8, 2009)

i´m going to do a cd shopping spree some day now... this´ll definitely be on that list, i´ve been looking forward to it! 

congrats on releasing it!


----------



## Fred (Dec 8, 2009)

Just ordered this, can't fucking wait!


----------



## liamh (Dec 8, 2009)

Santa better get on this shit, fo' real.


Congrats Paul, I really love your music.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Dec 8, 2009)

I've just realised, Chimp Spanner and Bulb? I see a theme...I shall now go by the name of Claw Hammer


----------



## ShadyDavey (Dec 8, 2009)

This is the best thing I've heard for a very long time. Now, as I don't have a bank account (don't ask...just....don't...) I shall have to formulate a cunning plan.

BUT I will get it. Amazing musicianship.


----------



## chimp_spanner (Dec 8, 2009)

vampiregenocide said:


> I've just realised, Chimp Spanner and Bulb? I see a theme...I shall now go by the name of Claw Hammer



Haha! That's actually a pretty awesome name for a band, even if it is just a type of tool. Has anyone taken it? Also...I'm such a dumbass. Ross!!! Sorry dude, I have a real hard time tying up peoples various screen names/identities! Which has serious go bad potential

"Say Ross, check out this _vampiregenocide_ clown. I bet he WELL loves Twilight"



Yet MOARE thanks for the orders fellas - I was talking to someone the other day about how hard it is to get any kind of impression as to how well received something is when you never really meet people, or play in front of them. So it's taken me a little by surprise. 

Shady - got your message :] Will work something out for sure!

Oh and Jim...you know it man! Game-frakkin-on!!!


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Dec 8, 2009)

chimp_spanner said:


> "Say Ross, check out this _vampiregenocide_ clown. I bet he WELL loves Twilight"



I lol'ed


----------



## ShadyDavey (Dec 8, 2009)

Nice one duder - let me know when you have a spare moment or whatever 

(I can't wait, but I will wait ^^ )


----------



## vampiregenocide (Dec 8, 2009)

chimp_spanner said:


> Haha! That's actually a pretty awesome name for a band, even if it is just a type of tool. Has anyone taken it? Also...I'm such a dumbass. Ross!!! Sorry dude, I have a real hard time tying up peoples various screen names/identities! Which has serious go bad potential
> 
> "Say Ross, check out this _vampiregenocide_ clown. I bet he WELL loves Twilight"


 

Oh dude you didn't  I definately need a new username, that was my old email from when I was 15 I just happen to carry on using it 

Besides, its vampire_genocide._ I want to kill those sparkly bastards


----------



## flo (Dec 8, 2009)

Simply amazing. 




It's christmas soon


----------



## chimp_spanner (Dec 8, 2009)

And how do you KNOW they sparkle huh? HUH?

Wait...how do *I* know...oh shi...

Man, I can't talk. Chimp Spanner? I made that name up (with the assistance of a Foo Fighters CD) when I was 15/16 and needed any old SN to sign up for Soundclick. Never thought it'd follow me around for this long.


----------



## MF_Kitten (Dec 8, 2009)

you could use iTunes store i think, but i wonder if you have to be signed to a label in order to take money for it through them.

then there are several other options that i don´t really know all that well. you can sell it through soundclick, and i know there are several other online distribution services like this. i know the Tesseract EP was sold digitally online, but i can´t remember the name of the service.

Trent Reznor has advised young musicians to use this one online distribution thing, but i can´t remember what it´s called.


----------



## flo (Dec 8, 2009)

chimp_spanner said:


> And I've got a fantastic feeling about the year ahead.



By the way, you don't know how refreshing it is to hear someone say this! Thanks


----------



## vampiregenocide (Dec 8, 2009)

chimp_spanner said:


> And how do you KNOW they sparkle huh? HUH?
> 
> Wait...how do *I* know...oh shi...
> 
> Man, I can't talk. Chimp Spanner? I made that name up (with the assistance of a Foo Fighters CD) when I was 15/16 and needed any old SN to sign up for Soundclick. Never thought it'd follow me around for this long.


 
Ha ha but Chimp Spanner is a cool name, worst people can do is either call you a spanner or say you like chimps


----------



## right_to_rage (Dec 8, 2009)

Holy shit you are a talented fucking guy, i just watched your videos that a guy posted on petrucciforum under a similar thread. Unreal man, your "Bad Code" performance was technically perfect, like genuine, and the thought that your programming these drums on a keyboard, thats amazing. I'll see if i can get a hard copy, but if not i'll definitely be able to buy from whatever web store you put it on.


----------



## ubarhax (Dec 8, 2009)

Hey Paul, Bandcamp is an excellent site for online distribution


----------



## KholdStare (Dec 8, 2009)

Bought that shit!  Been waiting forever for this- I was so pleasantly surprised to find out it was done 

Also made a post on the Petrucci Forums, letting everyone know of the awesomeness!


----------



## MF_Kitten (Dec 8, 2009)

having just read through the bandcamp.com site, i really want to get in on that! i have no idea how it would work with taxing and stuff though. would people have to pay local VAT for the tracks? how would i do the taxes, since it would technically be an income?


----------



## splinter8451 (Dec 8, 2009)

Does anyone else think that album artwork should be made into a t-shirt? I would definitely buy that and rock it all the time. 

I am sure the CD will be blasting in my car (once I get money to order it) for a long time, at least until Periphery's album comes out  then it will be a fight for the CD player.


----------



## thewildturkey (Dec 8, 2009)

Bought. I've been waiting for this since I first heard you a couple of years ago. I bought the first, Imperium Vorago (SP?) it to is worthy of purchase, the opening track is WIN. Paul is great to deal with, I didnt receive my cd, so after a month or so I contacted him, and I got a reply and a new cd sent in less that a weekend! 

I want a t-shirt Paul! The people of Melbourne Australia need to know of the Chimpy Goodness.

This is going to be awesome, your material and production is of some of the highest caliber I have ever heard. 

Get started on the next one right away!

Cheers,
Dan.


----------



## ToniS (Dec 9, 2009)

You don't need to be signed to a label in order to make money through the iTunes store. You just have to put your album on a CD distribution site like CDBaby before you can put them to iTunes IIRC.


----------



## Cynic (Dec 9, 2009)

Listening to The Mirror again.

I will definitely buy the album with the opportunity arises.


----------



## Daggorath (Dec 9, 2009)

I'll be ordering is as soon as I can, I'm a fan of everything I've heard from you.


----------



## technomancer (Dec 9, 2009)

You need a way to order both CDs and combine shipping


----------



## Coryd (Dec 9, 2009)

Going to put my order in as soon as i can!!!! Can't wait to hear this!!!


----------



## chimp_spanner (Dec 9, 2009)

technomancer said:


> You need a way to order both CDs and combine shipping



Getting right on it dude 

Thanks Dan! Actually there's been quite a few from Australia...is this your doing?!  

Well I've looked at CD Baby...looks like they have a slightly higher monthly charge. Ditto Music in the UK uses one off up front payments per album and a small cut from sales. Band Camp...looks really promising! Although it sounds like they're still sorting some things out. I read in one place they hadn't quite figured out how much to take from sales yet. Struck me as kinda weird. Maybe I'll email them?

Right...onto the dual chimp pack! *sticks tongue out in a concentratey manner*


----------



## technomancer (Dec 9, 2009)

chimp_spanner said:


> Getting right on it dude
> 
> Thanks Dan! Actually there's been quite a few from Australia...is this your doing?!
> 
> ...



Righteous, I'll be grabbing the dual chimp pack as soon as I can buy them that way


----------



## IDLE (Dec 9, 2009)

Shit that is awesome, sold.

How do you do the electronic noises? You've got good taste in synth sounds.


----------



## corellia_guitar (Dec 9, 2009)

caaaan't wait to listen to the whole thing


----------



## Cynic (Dec 9, 2009)

Decided to set this up for you:

Chimp Spanner reviews, music, news - sputnikmusic

Now people can review your album.


----------



## chimp_spanner (Dec 10, 2009)

Nice one, thanks very much Cynic!! I don't think I've ever had a review of a CD or even a song before, so I'd love to know what people make of it...even the bad stuff...but not too much bad stuff...or else I'll do a cry 

IDLE - I use Reason 4 for the electronic stuff! Absolutely love that program!

Oh and thought I'd just post these - really happy with how they look. The inserts themselves, most are double sided glossy but damn...they're heavy. Like 250gsm. Might've over compensated a bit there! Some are glossy on the outside and a sort of matt finish on the inside, which I'm still pretty happy with. But I need to find a good medium between the two. Glossy on both sides, without the consistency of cardboard


----------



## 8string (Dec 10, 2009)

Ordered it today, and the ep. I can't wait to get my hands on it. i'm gonna rip it and vacuum-pack the cd afterwards....

I've been a huge fan since i heard terminus for the first time


----------



## technomancer (Dec 10, 2009)

Still waiting on the combo pack to show up on the site... I've got at least one other guy waiting to buy both CDs together too


----------



## chimp_spanner (Dec 10, 2009)

technomancer said:


> Still waiting on the combo pack to show up on the site... I've got at least one other guy waiting to buy both CDs together too



Should be there now man! Let me know if any troubles, although it seems to be okay on this end


----------



## 8string (Dec 10, 2009)

well, I was a few hours early then. Doesn't matter though. The probability of it being worth it is more than 100%. Besides, a struggling musician needs a little extra


----------



## technomancer (Dec 10, 2009)

chimp_spanner said:


> Should be there now man! Let me know if any troubles, although it seems to be okay on this end



Ordered, and pm'ed the other guy that was waiting


----------



## chimp_spanner (Dec 10, 2009)

8string said:


> well, I was a few hours early then. Doesn't matter though. The probability of it being worth it is more than 100%. Besides, a struggling musician needs a little extra



I can't think why I didn't think of it sooner, but don't worry - I'll work out a discount on postage/the price of the next release to balance it out so I don't feel like a douche!!! 

**Edit: in fact come to think of it, if anyone has bought both with separate shipping just contact me (either through PM on here or the contact form on the website) with your PayPal email address and I can refund you the difference!


----------



## ubarhax (Dec 10, 2009)

Chimp, do you have any idea when the DL links will be up? Would I be better off ordering it?


----------



## chimp_spanner (Dec 10, 2009)

ubarhax said:


> Chimp, do you have any idea when the DL links will be up? Would I be better off ordering it?



Yeah I'm getting a lot of message about this - perhaps I should've sorted that out first, or at the same time! Although the CD's are pretty much all consuming atm while I clear the initial surge of orders. I'd like to have something set up - or at least in motion - by mid next week  So I'll post in this thread, and also put out a blog or a *sigh* "Tweet"  when it's sorted!


----------



## ReeBPM (Dec 10, 2009)

Just ordered! Since this is a solo-production, any chance of getting some info on how you produced it yourself? By that I don't mean the musical/recording/mixing/mastering production but more the physical production of the CD/case/artwork etc?


----------



## splinter8451 (Dec 10, 2009)

Just ordered it! Woop for gettin a paycheck!


----------



## Landsi (Dec 10, 2009)

Love your stuff, will order a copy of both first thing tommorow morning!


----------



## thewildturkey (Dec 10, 2009)

chimp_spanner said:


> Thanks Dan! Actually there's been quite a few from Australia...is this your doing?!



I try to spread the good word of chimp as much as I can. There are so many muso's on this board that are unsigned, relataively unknown, that eclipse "famous" acts by miles. 

It restores your faith in original artists, which is nice for a change from the usual procedure of listening to new "famous" artists and get bitter about the rubbish that is commercially produced/viable. Guys like you and all the others on this board have the right idea, you pay the artist directly for there work and you usually pay less, and you know that most of the coins go to the artist, so you actully feel good about paying. /rant.

But yeah, t-shirts. Now. 


Also posters, kites, stubbie coolers, stickers, guitar picks, shovels whatever else you can stick advertising on I want..... 


Dan.


----------



## Pauly (Dec 10, 2009)

Purchased, naturally. And you should too! Yes, you!


----------



## Cynic (Dec 10, 2009)

How much would it cost to have it shipped from the UK to 
the US?


----------



## DIOBOLIC5150 (Dec 10, 2009)

I've been looking forward to this for a long time! Paul, your music is incredible. You are one of the most talented musicians I've ever met. I really can't say it enough man. I'm happy for you and the release of this album. I know you put a lot into it and I can't wait to hear the result... (really, I can't wait. You better not take 6 months to ship it to me like the last one! LOL) Kidding.

One of these days I really want to get around to that collaboration we've talked about.. rather than talking about spaceships on MSN. HAHA. That would be fun times and I'd feel honored to work with you. 

"HAPPY NOTHING DAY!".


----------



## vampiregenocide (Dec 11, 2009)

DIOBOLIC5150 said:


> One of these days I really want to get around to that collaboration we've talked about.. rather than talking about spaceships on MSN. HAHA. That would be fun times and I'd feel honored to work with you.
> 
> "HAPPY NOTHING DAY!".


 
Kieth Merrow and Chimp Spanner collab would be epic win


----------



## 8string (Dec 11, 2009)

chimp_spanner said:


> I can't think why I didn't think of it sooner, but don't worry - I'll work out a discount on postage/the price of the next release to balance it out so I don't feel like a douche!!!
> 
> **Edit: in fact come to think of it, if anyone has bought both with separate shipping just contact me (either through PM on here or the contact form on the website) with your PayPal email address and I can refund you the difference!


 
Give me your mixing secrets and we're even


----------



## chimp_spanner (Dec 12, 2009)

I said last night, Keith, but thank you so much for the kind words :] And our joint venture will be immense  

Cynic - in majorly late reply, international shipping is £2.50. £1.80 to the UK. 

Mixing secrets? Ahh man if you saw how I worked haha. Hey I guess if I got some kind of screen capture dealy going on, I could take some requests on something people would like to see done? That might be an idea...

Oh and Ree - about making the discs, that's also a good idea! You mean like what programs were used? Or just a general walk through of what happens and how I end up with so many papercuts?


----------



## splinter8451 (Dec 12, 2009)

Do you have any plans to make any other kind of merch? I know a couple people in this thread have asked about it but I do not think you have replied to it yet.


----------



## chimp_spanner (Dec 12, 2009)

splinter8451 said:


> Do you have any plans to make any other kind of merch? I know a couple people in this thread have asked about it but I do not think you have replied to it yet.



Hey man! Well, a few people have asked for it - so I should sort it out I guess haha. I gotta say though, I don't know where to start! I'd really like to do T-Shirts (I did a mock up on a website with the CS logo on the front and the elongated banner from the website on the back and it looked great!). So I'm open to suggestions on how best to go about that. HALP?!!


----------



## cataclysm_child (Dec 12, 2009)

I ordered the album the second I heard about it! Now I´m just waiting ...













...and waiting...


----------



## DIOBOLIC5150 (Dec 12, 2009)

chimp_spanner said:


> Hey man! Well, a few people have asked for it - so I should sort it out I guess haha. I gotta say though, I don't know where to start! I'd really like to do T-Shirts (I did a mock up on a website with the CS logo on the front and the elongated banner from the website on the back and it looked great!). So I'm open to suggestions on how best to go about that. HALP?!!



zazzle.com is all you need for merch.


----------



## Mindcrime1204 (Dec 12, 2009)

vampiregenocide said:


> Kieth Merrow and Chimp Spanner collab would be epic win


 
Chimp Merrow FTW


----------



## ReeBPM (Dec 12, 2009)

chimp_spanner said:


> Oh and Ree - about making the discs, that's also a good idea! You mean like what programs were used? Or just a general walk through of what happens and how I end up with so many papercuts?



Yeah, I mean I don't know about anyone else but i've never heard or read anything about this side of self-production and it'd be interesting to hear about it! Haha oh jesus I can only imagine the amount of "FUUUUUUUU"s that would happen when trying to do all of this yourself lol.


----------



## splinter8451 (Dec 12, 2009)

chimp_spanner said:


> Hey man! Well, a few people have asked for it - so I should sort it out I guess haha. I gotta say though, I don't know where to start! I'd really like to do T-Shirts (I did a mock up on a website with the CS logo on the front and the elongated banner from the website on the back and it looked great!). So I'm open to suggestions on how best to go about that. HALP?!!



That sounds like a sweet shirt to me. If I was good at making mockups I would help out with what I think would be cool... Maybe I will see what I can do. 

Okay here is the best I can do. 

I was thinkin the square things could keep going to the end of the shirt.


----------



## Cynic (Dec 12, 2009)

splinter8451 said:


> That sounds like a sweet shirt to me. If I was good at making mockups I would help out with what I think would be cool... Maybe I will see what I can do.
> 
> Okay here is the best I can do.
> 
> I was thinkin the square things could keep going to the end of the shirt.


----------



## handmetheaxe (Dec 12, 2009)

It came in the post today! yay!!!! thanks Paul!
It's incredible, and 5 years in the making! you should give your self a massive pat on the back!

everyone who hasn't ordered it yet should most deffinately do so right now.

I'm super cereal!


----------



## MF_Kitten (Dec 12, 2009)

i so wish you were anywhere near my location, so we could form a band and play your stuff live. it deserves being played in a live setting!


----------



## Cynic (Dec 12, 2009)

Cynic said:


> How much would it cost to have it shipped from the UK to
> the US?



Answer me, Paul!


----------



## splinter8451 (Dec 12, 2009)

Cynic said:


> Answer me, Paul!



It came out to 17.50 in my paypal order. 

Hope that helps.


----------



## Cynic (Dec 12, 2009)

splinter8451 said:


> It came out to 17.50 in my paypal order.
> 
> Hope that helps.



Does that include shipping?


----------



## wannabguitarist (Dec 12, 2009)

I would wear the shit out of that shirt, as long as it actually fit properly (unlike most band shirts I seem to buy )


----------



## splinter8451 (Dec 12, 2009)

Cynic said:


> Does that include shipping?



Yes sir. That is the total order.


----------



## Cynic (Dec 12, 2009)

Just purchased your album.


----------



## piys (Dec 13, 2009)

Just bought the double pack of both your albums. I've been addicted to your soundclick page for the past few weeks. Amazing stuff!


----------



## s_the_fallen (Dec 13, 2009)

I ordered one!


----------



## ultranoob (Dec 13, 2009)

I'm waiting patiently for the download...
looking forward to it


----------



## meisterjager (Dec 14, 2009)

Ortease, you should do the shirts we spoke about (Chimp Spanner, Pimp Hammer, Wimp Slammer, etc), they would be legendary. Only problem there is needing a load of different screens, meaning muchos dinero. 

If you need some info about shirts locally, we got a load done with a guy on Mersea, and the guys band before got them there, also. Our logo was absolute garbage so it turned out shit, but they're Fruit of the Loom shirts I think, and the prints on the older shirts looked win, super professional.


----------



## DIOBOLIC5150 (Dec 14, 2009)

meisterjager said:


> Ortease, you should do the shirts we spoke about (Chimp Spanner, Pimp Hammer, Wimp Slammer, etc), they would be legendary. Only problem there is needing a load of different screens, meaning muchos dinero.
> 
> If you need some info about shirts locally, we got a load done with a guy on Mersea, and the guys band before got them there, also. Our logo was absolute garbage so it turned out shit, but they're Fruit of the Loom shirts I think, and the prints on the older shirts looked win, super professional.



If he setup a store through Zazzle it wouldn't cost him any additional money at all if he wanted multiple designs.


----------



## meisterjager (Dec 14, 2009)

Then I reckon that's what he should do


----------



## chimp_spanner (Dec 14, 2009)

Hey everyone! I'm just on the way out to buy yet more supplies, so I'll reply properly when I get back in! But regarding t-shirts...I'm gunna try out Zazzle :] I like the whole "it doesn't cost me anything" aspect haha. Plus it looks like they do a pretty wide range of garments, including hoodies! Just need to do something a little interesting with that logo to make it...wearable. But I'll show you what I have later!

Anyway, gotta dash but I'll be back soon!

Ooh and PS Cynic - haha sorry man, I didn't mean to not reply! P&P is £1.80 UK, £2.50 International 

PPS hope you're feeling better Jeeeeem! We need to hangalangadingdong soon!x


----------



## meisterjager (Dec 14, 2009)

Thanks Paulo, not doin so bad now ta very much! Gimme a shout bout the hangaling..ding..wrong..stuff. Aye.


----------



## splinter8451 (Dec 14, 2009)

Can't wait to see the shirt design Paul. 

Ill be ordering one as soon as they are up


----------



## Fred (Dec 14, 2009)

Just got this today, wahoo! Spun it in the car on the way to get my little bro from school, sounding absolutely awesome so far. Cheers Paul!


----------



## Cynic (Dec 14, 2009)

chimp_spanner said:


> Hey everyone! I'm just on the way out to buy yet more supplies, so I'll reply properly when I get back in! But regarding t-shirts...I'm gunna try out Zazzle :] I like the whole "it doesn't cost me anything" aspect haha. Plus it looks like they do a pretty wide range of garments, including hoodies! Just need to do something a little interesting with that logo to make it...wearable. But I'll show you what I have later!
> 
> Anyway, gotta dash but I'll be back soon!
> 
> ...



Don't worry about it. I already bought it. 

Decided to reply so I can tell you that the tapping part at 5:12 on Supererogation makes me cry wank sauce.


----------



## GazPots (Dec 15, 2009)

Got it delivered this morning and i have to say, its breathtaking.


And to top it all off the album has the best final track i think i've heard in a long time. Really fitting end to the album i thought. The calmer moments are just as good as the really brutal bits. Plus the artwork looks great too. 


Superb work. 



Gaz


----------



## iondestroyer1527 (Dec 16, 2009)

*awesome* stuff on the site...i would love to dl this if/when you make it available because it's truly awesome...


----------



## Cadavuh (Dec 16, 2009)

Yea this is some fucking DOPPPPPPEEEE stuff. I really love the electronic, ambient stuff. I will def download when it becomes available.


----------



## Pauly (Dec 16, 2009)

Thanks buddy!


----------



## technomancer (Dec 16, 2009)

Still waiting on the joys of international post over the holidays... but am really looking forward to getting both CDs


----------



## Customisbetter (Dec 16, 2009)

^THIS

i check my mail every day looking for that magical package.


----------



## chimp_spanner (Dec 19, 2009)

Hey guys! I'm just on the way out...in fact, running slightly late *and* the roads are icy as hell. Just a couple of things:

Thanks a ton for the great feedback :] I'm so glad to hear people are enjoying the album! It seems that the international orders were placed right on the cutoff point for last Christmas post, so I'm really sorry you guys in the US, Australia and elsewhere are having to wait. It might still turn up before Christmas but I can promise you, its on its way!

Secondly...it's now available as a digital download! The more I looked into digital distributors (CD Baby, Ditto Music) the less comfortable I felt about it. So I've decided to go the E-Junkie route. So far it seems to be working perfectly, and you can find it at:

Welcome to Chimpspanner's home page! or Choose your location

Either one 

If there are any problems with the downloads, just let me know, either through the contact form at my website, or on here, or by carrier pigeon.

Arrgh. Right. I'd better shower. And then leave. And find my gloves!


----------



## ReeBPM (Dec 19, 2009)

I hear ya on the roads man, was a fucking nightmare getting to and from work up here today!

Just want to re-iterate what so many others have said in saying that i got the CD a few days ago and it's been on repeat ever since! Just phenomenal stuff man, im defo keeping my signed slip to look at one day and think I was there at the beginning of what I see being a very long and illustrious career for you lol.


----------



## gunshow86de (Dec 19, 2009)

I know one of the albums I'll be buying with my Christmas money.


----------



## zindrome (Dec 21, 2009)

THANK YOU PAUL!!!!!!!!!!!
thanks millionz for making the digital download available
just bought it and OH MAN!!

it sounds FANTASTIC and its an understatement even with all caps on
by far my favorite instrumental album EVER!!


----------



## GazPots (Dec 22, 2009)

I've had this album on all week and dear god, it's more addictive than any banned substance I know of. 



Top notch, and gets my vote for one of _*my*_ greatest albums.


----------



## Customisbetter (Dec 22, 2009)

zindrome said:


> THANK YOU PAUL!!!!!!!!!!!
> thanks millionz for making the digital download available
> just bought it and OH MAN!!
> 
> ...



THIS

I bought it twice and it was totally worth it. Everything is perfect.


----------



## MF_Kitten (Dec 22, 2009)

my aunt asked me what i wanted for christmas, and i gave her the "buy album" link


----------



## Cynic (Dec 22, 2009)

I think my copy is wrapped, sitting under the Xmas tree.


----------



## splinter8451 (Dec 22, 2009)

I ordered my copy a few weeks ago and my mom keeps telling me it has not come yet 

It best be found under the tree or in my stocking on Christmas morning


----------



## JoshuaLogan (Dec 22, 2009)

dowant. I really like the Imperium Vorago cd. I'd definitely like to hear what you've been up to lately.


----------



## Xaios (Dec 23, 2009)

Bought and downloading! 

I listened to "Under One Sky" so many times on your website, it isn't even funny. Amazing song. I'm certain the rest of the album will be killer too.


----------



## EliNoPants (Dec 23, 2009)

once i get bills and xmas shopping handled i'm gonna order this CD, everything on the myspace player is the fucking shit


----------



## benanne (Dec 23, 2009)

Finally received mine today!
the case is a bit damaged, f**king Belgian post 
but it's what's inside that matters


----------



## whs (Dec 24, 2009)

This album absolutely slays and I love it. Great stuff man!


----------



## chimp_spanner (Dec 24, 2009)

Hey guys! I'm really glad to hear the orders to the US and Canada are starting to trickle through - my aunt in NJ got hers just today so I'm hoping that the majority of you will have got it just in time for Christmas  Australia...I'm sorry! *hangs head* I think the deadline for Christmas post for you was like a week before I released the CD. But miracles can happen, especially at Christmas!

Seems downloads were a really good idea - I'm very pleased with E-Junkie, and for any of you thinking of doing the same thing (and who aren't too fussed about appearing on iTunes or being chart eligible) I'd really recommend it! No nasty hidden stuff in the T&C's ya know?

I'm going to have my hands full until Christmas is over now - my mom broke her wrist on the ice, so it's down to me and my dad, and we don't cook anywhere near as good as we play haha. But I'd just like to say a *massive* thanks to you all for buying the album, and putting others on to it. Without doubt the most positive, happy and hopeful ending to a year I've had in a long time, and it really feels like it's just the start - I can't wait to see what '10 brings 

Merry Christmas fellas!x


----------



## splinter8451 (Dec 24, 2009)

Sorry to hear about your mom dude! I hope you guys can handle the cooking without her.

And I am patiently waiting for my copy of the CD 

Lets hope 2010 brings many more amazing Chimp Spanner songs!


----------



## MF_Kitten (Dec 24, 2009)

the album, along with Devin Townsend's Ki are both on their way as a (slightly late) christmas present. yay!


----------



## technomancer (Dec 31, 2009)

After a delay due to a slightly retarded postman not ringing my doorbell to get me to sign for them (I guess I was psychically supposed to know he needed my signature ) that resulted in them going back to the post office then coming back to my house my CDs arrived 

Awesome stuff, if you haven't bought them you should


----------



## Cynic (Dec 31, 2009)

Just came in the mail today, and I couldn't wait to pop it in. 

And my mom opened it and accidentally ripped up the slip of paper with your "autograph" on it.


----------



## splinter8451 (Dec 31, 2009)

I opened mine last night and ripped the little note too, I just taped it back together, folded it, and put it in the CD sleeve. 

This is the most epic album I have ever heard. The Terminus songs and Far From Home are definitely a musical journey 

If anyone on SS.org has not bought this yet they need to get a move on


----------



## Cynic (Dec 31, 2009)

Edit: A guy just told me that _At the Dream's Edge _is on what.cd and people are torrenting it. :X


----------



## benanne (Jan 1, 2010)

Cynic said:


> Edit: A guy just told me that _At the Dream's Edge _is on what.cd and people are torrenting it. :X


well, what do you expect 
this isn't necessarily a bad thing though, it might create a couple of new fans. And some of those might even buy music, on occasion


----------



## chimp_spanner (Jan 1, 2010)

I'm just having a discussion with someone about this over at SMN. I always initially react really badly to this kind of thing - I should add in this case, not only was a download link (to the first album) placed in the very same thread where I was saying how I desperately want to try and make a career out of this, but it was the version that was ripped off by a dude in Finland or something. He just changed the names of the tracks!

But, I do have to step back and take the bad with the good. It *does* promote the music, in a weird kind of way. I don't think it'd be an exaggeration at all to say that 90% of the people who know of me, do so only because they were passed a copy (from when they were available for free download) by a friend. And I honestly think most people know that if they like it, and want to hear more, I gotta keep the lights on in this place, and invest a little into it to make that happen. 

Nice picture Cynic :] The more I think about it, the more I realize white jewel cases would've been the way to go! Maybe the next order I place, I'll do that!


----------



## Fred (Jan 1, 2010)

---


----------



## benanne (Jan 1, 2010)

chimp_spanner said:


> But, I do have to step back and take the bad with the good. It *does* promote the music, in a weird kind of way. I don't think it'd be an exaggeration at all to say that 90% of the people who know of me, do so only because they were passed a copy (from when they were available for free download) by a friend. And I honestly think most people know that if they like it, and want to hear more, I gotta keep the lights on in this place, and invest a little into it to make that happen.


I think in your case, it helps that you are an "underground" (forgive my usage/abuse of this term ) artist with a DIY attitude, and you are pretty close to your fanbase. I think this garners a lot more sympathy, because people know that you're actually going to receive a sizeable chunk of the money they pay for the album.

Nevertheless, your reaction is completely understandable. The way I see it, this event has both negative (people downloading your work instead of buying it) and positive (people buying your work and spreading the word _because_ they downloaded it) consequences, and I really hope the latter will outweigh the former in your case


----------



## Mattayus (Jan 2, 2010)

Yeah, it's one thing to fob this off as "one of those things" when it's a signed band, but this isn't.

I remember when Stuck Mojo released Southern Born Killers a couple of years back. Rich Ward released it for free online. You could buy the CD too, of course, but he actually just gave it away for free download. He wrote a huge article on it saying how the music industry's changed, and even back in the day before the internet his band would hardly make anything off the sale of a CD, and these days it's even harder, so why bother?

Paul isn't signed, Paul doesn't have anybody doing ANY thing for him. Me and Paul are sensual lovers, so I know the amount of nights he's literally passed out at his desk working on this. There's no PR, no marketing department, no master house and certainly no distribution service.

So he's written, recorded, edited, produced it himself, mastered it himself, done his own fucking graphic design himself, bought the CD's to burn and print, printed the CD sleeves himself, shipped each individual CD off by hand down the post office...

To chalk it up to "one of those things" is a bit weak in this situation. Sorry for coming in with a bit of a tirade but this is the result of months and months of hard work by one bloke.


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Jan 2, 2010)

I'm gonna have to buy this, this stuff is incredible - it's the best thing I've heard since I came across Animals as Leaders. I fucking love "Under one sky" - the Steve Vai in this song is stronger than it has been on any Steve Vai album for the last few years 

This Paul Ortiz fellow should be mighty proud of himself!


----------



## splinter8451 (Jan 2, 2010)

Man after listening to All Good Things about 30 times since I got the CD I must say... I really want to hear some lengthy orchestrated pieces from you Paul! 

If I was making a space movie you would be the first person I would come to for a movie score. Your music is perfect to me. It is the kind of music I try and write.


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Jan 2, 2010)

The track "At Dreams Edge" is actually very reminiscent of the music used in the Halo games.

If Bungie software have any sense they will contact Paul and have him orchestrate Halo: Reach.


----------



## chimp_spanner (Jan 3, 2010)

Hey Griffyn - thanks dude! You have no idea how badly I want to get some music behind a game or something. Just no idea how to get to them. Companies like EA just raid the top 40 for half their games. The rest, unsurprisingly, don't seem to ever be short of a composer haha. Would you give up that job if you had it?  But, I'll start throwing music at people...see what happens. 

Derek - glad you like the last track. When I was way younger, I was all about the orchestral stuff. I mean, I sucked at it  but, the love is still there. Might be something I work on when I get the time!

That's a mighty fine tirade Matt haha - I think most people who write and record on these boards know that by and large, it's a labor of love. Along the way, we give as much as we can for enjoyment's sake (and also a little feedback), and come release time, it's nice to see a little return for it, if only to be able to get our setups in better condition, restring, and get ready for the next lot. And pay bills. And eat! Some of us have families *looks at you* I mean another dimension to this is, it's not just me doing it - it's my dad processing the emails, my mum helping me guillotine, my cat...well he doesn't really do anything but it's nice to know he's there. 

But I dunno, while I occasionally react badly to finding a torrent, I know I could go crazy trying to find them all. And I just have to think that people are listening to and (hopefully) enjoying something I've made and in some cases really taking it on themselves to promote/spread it. I'm thrilled to bits that the digital downloads are still coming in, and that's proof enough that most music lovers are supportive and honest. And hey, even if someone doesn't buy it, they might play it to/share it with someone who does.

Slightly off topic, I've started keeping a little recording diary/blog for the next CD :] It's at the .com, and the myspace. It's not really structured or anything but I'll try and jam in as much about the processes behind it as possible, all the way up to graphics and printing. Will be a good excuse to get using my cam too!


----------



## Cynic (Jan 3, 2010)

Mattayus said:


> Yeah, it's one thing to fob this off as "one of those things" when it's a signed band, but this isn't.
> 
> I remember when Stuck Mojo released Southern Born Killers a couple of years back. Rich Ward released it for free online. You could buy the CD too, of course, but he actually just gave it away for free download. He wrote a huge article on it saying how the music industry's changed, and even back in the day before the internet his band would hardly make anything off the sale of a CD, and these days it's even harder, so why bother?
> 
> ...



That is why I was a bit peeved off when I heard that someone had ripped and posted the album up for torrenting. Paul did everything himself, doesn't really benefit from it (well...financially), and they get the complete album in 320. I'm proud of myself for ordering the album in its physical form and waiting 3 weeks for it to arrive at my house.


----------



## Customisbetter (Jan 3, 2010)

I downloaded it before i left on holiday, and listened about a thousand times. Now that the CD is here, i still get a bit excited when i pop it in. 

Excellent work man!


----------



## DIOBOLIC5150 (Jan 3, 2010)

It's worth every penny. One of the coolest albums ever, imo.


----------



## Customisbetter (Jan 3, 2010)

well since everyone else is doing it...


----------



## Ruins (Jan 4, 2010)

aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhh seeing this pics makes me crazy i can't wait for mine to arrive


----------



## ddtonfire (Jan 4, 2010)

Ruins said:


> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhh seeing this pics makes me crazy i can't wait for mine to arrive



A huge +1!!!


----------



## QuambaFu (Jan 4, 2010)

Awesome album. It's guys like Paul, Kieth, Misha, and Tosin that, for me anyway, are innovating and moving the instrument forward in a technical and musical fashion. It's one thing to take an ERG and chug/djent/brootalize and it's another to use it melodically to convey a feeling or message. As a fan of prog/metal living in a diminished marketplace for good music the internet has come through again!

This is music produced by a post-Dream Theater generation.

Then again I'm probably a huge dooshbag.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jan 5, 2010)

I haven't downloaded it, but I'm ordering my copy tonight  I like to enjoy getting the CD in my hands and listening to it.


----------



## GazPots (Jan 5, 2010)

You know what makes this album 101% the most epic album you've ever owned?


Putting it in a totally white case.


----------



## Mwoit (Jan 5, 2010)

I've not even listened to much of your stuff, but I've bought both CDs. I need some music these days!


----------



## Ruins (Jan 7, 2010)

I are HAPPPPPYYYYYYY 
















what a lovely bonus


----------



## MF_Kitten (Jan 7, 2010)

okay, so my aunt ordered this for me as a late christmas present... Paul, you know where it´s at? any orders heading towards norway yet?

i´m guessing you signed her name on the signature thing, which is kinda funny if i´m right


----------



## Eptaceros (Jan 7, 2010)

chimp_spanner said:


> I'm just having a discussion with someone about this over at SMN. I always initially react really badly to this kind of thing - I should add in this case, not only was a download link (to the first album) placed in the very same thread where I was saying how I desperately want to try and make a career out of this, but it was the version that was ripped off by a dude in Finland or something. He just changed the names of the tracks!



I'm from the SMN forums, and I can tell you straight away that the person who posted the link to Imperium Vorago (neo styles) is just a misguided attention whore lol. I hope that what he did didn't direct you away from the btbam forum, cause it's a fun place and your presence was appreciated!

P.S. - Superb album. I can't take it out of the car...it makes for an amazing drive on the highway at 3 AM


----------



## cataclysm_child (Jan 7, 2010)

MF_Kitten said:


> okay, so my aunt ordered this for me as a late christmas present... Paul, you know where it´s at? any orders heading towards norway yet?
> 
> i´m guessing you signed her name on the signature thing, which is kinda funny if i´m right



I got mine yesterday, muahaha!
Ordered it the day it was released though. I think it was the day it was released at least. As fast as I heard about it! 

Awesome album. Listened through it two times today, a really great album!


----------



## Cynic (Jan 7, 2010)

"All Good Things" really brightens my day.


----------



## Customisbetter (Jan 7, 2010)

"The Mirror" is the song most hated by my speakers.


----------



## samurai7drew (Jan 8, 2010)

i finally have some extra money and i just purchased this. can't wait.


----------



## chimp_spanner (Jan 9, 2010)

Heeey everybody! Sorry I've not had a chance to reply - had a crazy few days  

MF - I'm fairly sure it would've been written out to your aunt  which is just fantastic haha. You'll have to let me know if it still hasn't arrived though. It's been ages, and people in Australia are finally starting to get theirs so...Norway shouldn't be a problem! I can only say that the weather has been SHIT here. Nothing's running, no transport, getting post on any given day is a lottery. Hell they're not even collecting rubbish any more. But in any case if it's still not with you just fire me a PM here. In fact, anyone reading this who has ordered before Christmas but not received the CD yet, just PM me. I'd say email but my Inbox is just a massive mess right now.

Also, I'm loving the CD pic stories hehe. The white cases look badass. Too bad I already ordered another box of black. But next time...definitely next time!! I remember my MSP disc came in a red case and it was the coolest looking thing ever!!

Oh and Eptaceros - don't worry, the overwhelming vibe I get from that place is good  So I'll be hanging around more.

Thanks _again_ to everyone for making the start of '10 absolutely kick ass!!x


----------



## Mwoit (Jan 9, 2010)

I got it! Hurrah. 

I can't be bothered doing a picstory but damn, when I opened the CD cases, the CDs were damn cold.


----------



## 8string (Jan 9, 2010)

no sign of mine yet


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jan 9, 2010)

Mine arrived yesterday  Paul, you own.


----------



## MF_Kitten (Jan 9, 2010)

chimp_spanner said:


> can only say that the weather has been SHIT here. Nothing's running, no transport, getting post on any given day is a lottery. Hell they're not even collecting rubbish any more.




ah yeah, that´s right! you brits don´t know how to handle those white little fluffy things falling from the sky! 

over here we have ridiculous amounts of snow, and ice so thick you can´t see where the road ends and the sidewalk starts, and it´s all bumpy as hell too, so it´s like you´re in the wilderness instead of on concrete. it´s -30 degrees at times (nights and mornings mostly), which makes the rubber in the soles of your shoes harden so it sounds like you´re wearing lady-shoes, and because they lose elasticity, they become slippery. it´s really slick some places!

the missus and me get to and from the store on one of these:






and it gets really nice and fast going downhill on solid ice! 

so yeah, i´ll just wait until the UK thaws then! 

i remember a british friend of my mom´s when he was in norway for the first time, and it was snow. he nearly shat himself when mom said she was driving out to get some groceries, in fear of her dying.

also, the UK is shown on the news over here a bunch lately, because it´s so freakin´ hilarious that an entire country stops entirely because of weather that is just peanuts to us


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jan 9, 2010)

MF_Kitten said:


> ah yeah, that´s right! you brits don´t know how to handle those white little fluffy things falling from the sky!
> 
> over here we have ridiculous amounts of snow, and ice so thick you can´t see where the road ends and the sidewalk starts, and it´s all bumpy as hell too, so it´s like you´re in the wilderness instead of on concrete. it´s -30 degrees at times (nights and mornings mostly), which makes the rubber in the soles of your shoes harden so it sounds like you´re wearing lady-shoes, and because they lose elasticity, they become slippery. it´s really slick some places!
> 
> ...



The fact we don't get it often is exactly why its fucks shit up  We don't have enough grit so a lot of roads are still icy, traffic is heavy as fuck and the trains stop. Thank God the Nazi's didn't have a snow machine otherwise I'd be speaking German now.


Anyway


----------



## Customisbetter (Jan 9, 2010)

I do not see any brakes.


----------



## ddtonfire (Jan 9, 2010)

YES! Just arrived! It sounds ridiculously awesome, Paul! It's so nice having CD-quality - much less squashed and much more breathing room than mp3s, it really brings out the details and quirks. I haven't made it all the way through yet, but it's very inspiring so far and makes me want to do my own CD, or at least practice a few more hours a minute.

Oh, and you were completely right about Terminus' Nexus influence - you sly fox. Both parts are beautiful. I noticed that at the end you also had a two note pattern very reminiscent of an early Violin part in the Nexus piece where they also are playing a two note ostinato behind the choir and horns.

I still find it funny that you named the last track (fantastic, btw) after a TNG episode, because that's what I default to if I can't think of a title.


----------



## 8string (Jan 10, 2010)

Customisbetter said:


> I do not see any brakes.


 
Brakes? Who needs 'em... There's always a wall or something somewhere


----------



## MF_Kitten (Jan 10, 2010)

okay, so when you ride those things, you have your feet on the "squiggly" bits on the metal on the back there. you turn left/right and brake just like when skiing. you just tilt them in the required directions. to brake, you just tilt them out in opposite directions.

also, i´m so looking forwards to hearing this album. it´s going straight to my ipod as well, so i can listen to it before i sleep, in bed. that´s where most of my music listening happens.


----------



## ddtonfire (Jan 10, 2010)

Did you use Reason for the ambient textures and atmospheres?


----------



## Customisbetter (Jan 10, 2010)

MF_Kitten said:


> okay, so when you ride those things, you have your feet on the "squiggly" bits on the metal on the back there. you turn left/right and brake just like when skiing. you just tilt them in the required directions. to brake, you just tilt them out in opposite directions.


----------



## Cynic (Jan 10, 2010)

I posted a thread on Sputnik asking them to listen to the album and maybe review it. They closed my thread for promotion.


----------

